# Help with biting



## Mortatiel (Dec 27, 2013)

I there,
I hope this isn't too repetitive. 
I got my Tiel, Mort, 3 days ago and have done a ton of research and I might just need to be patient but I don't want to reinforce bad behavior.
Mort seems to be doing well, he is sporadically repeating my whistles, following me around the house and he loves to cuddle with feet while singing a funny song.
Today he finally perched on my finger without trying to bite first and eventually asked me to pet him by bending his head low under my hand. He tried to nip me (maybe I pet somewhere he didn't like?) and I stopped until he calmed down.

He then asked again and I did and it went well. He then came up on my chest and I tried to pet him again and he but me hard many times. It was quite scary and I said no firmly but didn't want to hurt him getting him off me. I moved my arm so he would have to move and put him in his cage for a time out. The next time I let him out he has been very friendly and again cuddling with the feet of anyone near by.

Please let me know if I did something wrong or if it's something I should deal with differently.

Thank you!!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

You need to remember that biting is a bird's only way to say no. They have no other way of telling you that you are doing something wrong. So when a bird bites, you need to take a step back and figure out what you are doing that is upsetting him and stop doing that. Now if its something like moving him from one place to another, you will have to tolerate the biting. Birds aren't like dogs where you can train them not to bite.


----------



## caterpillar (Oct 14, 2013)

My birds have two different reasons for biting -- biting just to be mean (which gradually they're doing less) and biting for the reason that Roxy mentions, which is that they're telling you to stop doing something. It sounds like your bird was not OK with being petted in that place... was it on its back? That's apparently not a good place to pet them because they can't see your finger and it can scare them (and apparently can also do something wacky hormonally).

Your bird sounds VERY well-behaved and friendly for one that is brand new!!


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

How old is Mort?


----------



## Mortatiel (Dec 27, 2013)

Thank you so much for the replies! Unfortunately he came without papers but they guessed he is juvenile based on when they normally get them. 
I was on his head but he moved so I may have been on his back. I will be sure to avoid that in the future.
Aside from some small nipping this hasn't happened again so far although I have been only letting him on my shoulder for a short time because he seems to get testy after about 10 min.

Other than that he seems content to sit on my lap or cuddle with my feet.


----------



## Stevolteon (Aug 31, 2013)

With our 'tiel Nigel a certain amount of petting he will start to preen himself, and if your fingers are in range he will try and give those a preen too! It's a gentle and rapid motion though, certainly not painful.

Nyra is a lot more cautious around hands in general. She will ask for a tickle, but is always a little on edge and a finger out of place will get a hiss if not a mild bite. Sticking to the top and back of her head is usually safe, the cheeks are a little more risky (not helped by the fact she tucks her head right down by her feet, making it impossible to see where you are!).
She's just done moulting as well, and if a new feather in sheath gets caught under a nail it will also result in at least a hiss.

I guess just take it slow and careful. There'll always be a process of figuring out what your 'tiel likes and dislikes, just try to learn from mistakes. At the end of the day 'tiels are pretty forgiving anyway!


----------

